# I've lost my budgie ....



## Sparkles123 (Sep 22, 2008)

Hello everyone, 
I am new to this forum.

Sorry for the sad first post but my little budgie escaped on Sunday evening, i am so upset.

I have done all that i can think of but if anyone in the Eastbourne area sees/finds a little violet, yellow faced budgie, then please let me know. I know it's a long shot and i don't imagine that i will see him again 

Thank you.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

sorry to hear you've lost your budgie...i hope you find him soon. good luck


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

You may be surprised. When I had an aviary of budgies I had one escape. He was on the loose for a couple of days but kept coming back. We were eventually able to catch him and return in to the aviary, where his Mrs gave him a right pecking!

Good luck xx


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

hope you find it hun good look and welcome to dog chat


----------

